# Nose Work DVD's



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I just got the latest Leerburg newsletter and Ed is going to be doing a series of Nose Work DVD's with Andrew Ramsey
(Ramsey K9 Services). It will be VERY nice to have training DVD's
focused on Sport detection work but using tried and true techniques from an experienced Detection Dog trainer. I got to meet Andrew in October at a Mondio Ring trial where we both put Mondio Ring titles on our dogs.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Boy, Leerburg gets in on everything.

Terrasita


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

those should be interesting. That's how I got started - was a local trainer who is cert. in Nose work and did it to get away from some of the obedience work. It is great fun as we do actual searches in buildings and on vehicles and hidden scents. One was actually buried under the gravel of a trail. We were walking along and all of a sudden my dog just stopped and alerted. I'm looking at him, like are you stupid? I told him show me and he kept putting his nose down. Finally the person running that site told me it was buried under the rocks in an altoids box. Still do it 1 day a week when not during the holidays - right now every other at different places. I wanted the challenges of real life stuff and was going to do bedbugs or mold as could get paid to do that but the prof. trainer would not do bugs or mold so got stuck doing drugs. Guess I can do kids rooms???? Just got the dvd on detection.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Laney

Which DVD did you get?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Boy, Leerburg gets in on everything.
> 
> Terrasita


As long as Ed wants to produce DVD's on topics I'm interested
in, with instructors who know their topics. I don't have any problem  If I'm not interested in a DVD I wouldn't buy it.
Ain't capitalism wunnerful? ;-)


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

My friend got me the Training Narcotics Detection Dog one for Christmas. She trains protection and she has gotten that whole set from the heeling and markers, etc. I bought the Ivan set and we traded back and forth but since I wanted to do detection and Sam seems to want to do it, I have encouraged it. He loves the chicken eggs in the barn so I will hide them and tell him to search. It's so funny to see him lying on his side trying to crawl into a tiny space reaching with his paws and nose just to get that egg. Of course, in real life you wouldn't want them eating anything around the source as it might be poisoned, but since this is a game and I probably will never get to certify or use the application in real life - the barn games are exempt.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you mean the Leerburg DVD or a different one?


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, the Leerburg one. Haven't watched it yet. Would love to see the Randy Hare ones so may rent those.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas, did you see the several free Ramsey "pre"-DVDs already viewable?

http://leerburg.com/flix/category.php?categoryid=60


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

My trainer has been telling me to train Zeph for termite detection since she loves to find 'treasures' I hide around for her. Problem being of course is getting and keeping the termites. They're not going to live in my house. 

There's no Nosework offered here and the training place likely to do it eventually are not anyone who I would take my dog to but the DVD might be of use to me for where to go from fun hides to hides with a purpose.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll have to tell my trainer and group they'll be available. It's been fun making hide boxes with magnets on them to use. I have a whole stash of boxes and pvc tubes to use. We get to work in office bldgs, a wine warehouse, a huge print shop and then parks and people's yards and cars.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thomas, did you see the several free Ramsey "pre"-DVDs already viewable?
> 
> http://leerburg.com/flix/category.php?categoryid=60



Hi Connie

My computer died recently and I've been using the wifes lab top
until I get it fixed. The keyboard was too small to use. We got a
wireless keyboard that works much better. I don't have any of my bookmarks so they first thing I knew about Leerburg NW DVD's were from the last couple of newsletters. I did not
know about all the other free videos posted. THANKS


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Charlotte Hince said:


> There's no Nosework offered here and the training place likely to do it eventually are not anyone who I would take my dog to but the DVD might be of use to me for where to go from fun hides to hides with a purpose.


HI Charlotte

Nose work is really getting popular and there are lots of people that don't have classes available or don't fit in with the people/places where they are taught. I really like the sport but
don't like the politics or philosophy of the organization. These
DVD's are more to my liking


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

nice ...... id buy these, when you don't know squat everything helps


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to those. We don't have Nosework up here in Canada but a couple trainers I know are trying to start some thing similar with a couple local detection people helping out with the training. I did an intro seminar with them a few wks ago and loved it! Way more fun then boring tracking. Plus I like the fact this offers my dogs a sport venue to test these skills.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Anybody in Colorado (or who wants to come out to Denver) is welcome to attend our seminar. We are having Andrew come to our Facility the weekend of the 11th/12th. There are only a couple of working slots available, though, so let me know ASAP.

Thomas? Interested? 

Lisa


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Does any one know when these are supposed to be coming out.. or how many they have in the works?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Is the nose work, that is being discussed, part of a sport? I'm really curious. I may want to do something in my retirement just for fun and if it's a sport, I do have a little experience in nose work. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Is the nose work, that is being discussed, part of a sport? I'm really curious. I may want to do something in my retirement just for fun and if it's a sport, I do have a little experience in nose work.
> 
> DFrost


The current organization that holds Nose Work trials is the National Association of Canine Scent Work. Their website should be http://www.nacsw.net/ with rules, trials, seminars etc.


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Is the nose work, that is being discussed, part of a sport? I'm really curious. I may want to do something in my retirement just for fun and if it's a sport, I do have a little experience in nose work.
> 
> DFrost


Yup. National Association of Canine Scent Work. You just train the dogs to recognize Birch, Anise and Clove.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, its a sport. The trials involve container, interior, exterior and vehicle searches. There are three scents involved--birch, anise, and clove I think. They have 3 trial levels--NW1, NW2, and NW3. To be eligible to trial the dog has to pass an ORT for each scent first. If you google K9 Nosework, the organiztion will come up.

Terrasita


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

I already ordered the birch anise and clove so we can start as soon as the dvd's are available. I've watched all the free videos and am very excited to get started on this. If there is anyone in the Virginia Hampton roads area interested pm me I would love to train with other people.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

David, that trainer Bob Sollomi moved here and is supposedly offering NoseWork classes....just can't get him to return calls to me or my trainer. If you're going to compete, remind me not to enter same venues! Wink. We wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

nose work is not detection. wtf. 

if these guys aren't certified by whatever the national nose work association is then they are just blowing smoke up your hoohoo.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Laney Rein said:


> David, that trainer Bob Sollomi moved here and is supposedly offering NoseWork classes..


I'm trying very hard to remember where I know him from. Maybe I've just heard his name, but it seems like I should know him.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Laney Rein said:


> David, that trainer Bob Sollomi moved here and is supposedly offering NoseWork classes....just can't get him to return calls to me or my trainer. If you're going to compete, remind me not to enter same venues! Wink. We wouldn't stand a chance.


Ha ha, well I don't know about that. Outside of police work, I may well be lost as last year's Easter egg.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Jones II said:


> nose work is not detection. wtf.
> 
> if these guys aren't certified by whatever the national nose work association is then they are just blowing smoke up your hoohoo.


Nose Work, detecting a specific odor (birch, anise or Clove) is as much "detection" as detecting dope, explosives or bed bugs or cell phones. The techniques and training are the same. NACSW "certifies" a lot of instructors after a weekend seminar or two. I'd much rather learn from someone that has a little more on the job experience and is good enough to work for the
DOD. Andrew Ramsey has competed and titled a dog in the sport of K9 NoseWork


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Nosework is fun because it gets a group of like minded people together with their dogs to have some fun. It is detection, tho, because just like in drug searches, the hides can be anywhere, buried, under vehicles, in containers, etc. Like stated above, they have trials held all over the US and offer different titles - but before searching a scent, an ORT must be passed. When I have done this 20 boxes were laid out in a U pattern and things other than the target odor may be in the other boxes - like donuts. Your dog has to discern which box contains the target odor - only. The scent is placed on the ends of Q-tips. Sometimes the Q-tip may be placed inside a tube which is on it's side or upright. In the higher levels - your dog must be able to "tell" you where in that tube the Q-tip is within 2 inches - so teaching the Touch marker can be important.

I wanted more of a "real" life scenario because of attitudes like above where people would say this isn't real detection. I also wanted to gain better handling skills and maybe work this into a part-time job. The training principles are pretty much the same - here it's a sport not a job, but if it's not detection, then what would you call it? All I know is I have fun and my dog stays interested.


----------



## Carolyn Pettigrew (Dec 7, 2010)

I do Fun Nosework with my dog. He has passed the 3 ORTs as of last month, has his NW 1 title as of last May and surprised me when we were the fastest in trial for two of the four elements-- the exterior area search and the container search. I have learned a ton from him and from watching other teams.

I think I will enter a NW2 trial this spring or summer. It's a fun sport and some of the hides can be quite difficult. You must indicate the location of the hidden q-tip within 2" in trial. NACSW certified instructors teach nosework a particular way, and that is also the method we had success with. I have zero detection background and have a dog who is not a very serious worker. There are other ways to train it, obviously, that might suit other peoples' experience and training philosophy, or dog's temperament.

There are other competitive sniffing ventures as well-- there is the *sport of truffle hunting (and I forget the name of it, sorry) which has a sanctioning body and different rules about digging and indicating, versus truffle hunting, in which you can make some extra cash, too. I researched bedbug detection, but found I was too squeamish to maintain a live colony for training purposes. Perhaps like someone else said, my dog and I could search teenagers' rooms at parents' requests... tattling on kids for some extra income!

Sent from my ATRIX using Tapatalk


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"Perhaps like someone else said, my dog and I could search teenagers' rooms at parents' requests... tattling on kids for some extra income!"

The benefit to that is; you wouldn't hve to take action. A law enforcement officer, even doing it as part of a private business as a part-time job, would be compelled to take official action. (The department I work for would consider it a breach of ethics to not take action). Many parents, I would think, would be greatful.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I got curious about this NW game and went out and bought a bottle of the birch oil. Thunder know's markers, knows scent work so I spent about 5 mins imprinting the scent on him. Kenneled him while I hid it in the yard. Knowing him like I do I also walked all over the yard touching just about everything. Early in his SAR training he learned to follow the freshest scent to the "hidden" target so I had to proof off that.
After about a half hour I let him out of the kennel with a "search" command and he went almost directly to it and alerted. Gotta say that's the first time In a couple of yrs I've done any scent work with him. The last time was at Jerry's "Gathering" and that was the first and only time he was exposed to drug scent. He nailed that also!
I will say, that birch oil smells so strong he was probably zeroing in on it the whole time he was in the kennel. It damn near burned all the hair out of my nose when I first opened the bottle and stuck my nose in it. !!WOW!! I could probably find the stuff myself with a blindfold on. Is there more to the test then I'm understanding? I actually diluted it 1 drop to a 6oz of distilled water and it STILL has a strong scent.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

How much did you use? I'm just learning about this stuff but you're supposed to dip a Qtip in the essential oil and I'm sure there are some criteria for aging it although I don't know what the amount of time is. One of the trainers I met uses a single Qtip for weeks if not months for training before having to dip a new one and it's also placed inside a small sealed container (to prevent the dog from eating it when he finds it).


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I just scanned quickly through the rule book and couldn't find any thing about this. The closest I found was in the ORT description: 
"The target box should contain scented cotton swabs that are not visible to the handler and are secured to the inside of the box. Handlers should prepare for variation in strength and quantity of cotton swabs."


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the birch smells like root beer. We use 1 to 3 q-tips in a hide (usually a metal or plastic container w/holes in it) when not in use the scented q-tips are stored in glass jars in the refrig so not available to the dog otherwise and retain the use of Q-tips as long as possible.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I think from the seminar, you cut up a bunch of cut tips in half. Put two drops in your little glass jar [I bought 1 inch] and put the Q tips in and let sit a couple of days. Then with tongs, place 1 scented tip in the little tin. Supposedly doggie can smell it through the tin and its the tins that are used for the hides. Try not to contaminate. When I look up my seminar notes, if I've left out anything I'll update. I don't remember diluting.


T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob,

It sounds like you may be over doing the Birch odor? 
The way to scent the cotton swabs that I've found works best.
Take a clean glass baby food size jar. Put 4-6 drops in the bottom and swirl around to coat the jar...Then put 10 -20 half swabs in the jar and seal. Use tweezers or latex gloves to transfer the swabs to containers or other hides. Small tin cans with 1-2 swabs in them are used for training but most of the trials seem to use solitary single swabs a lot


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Smells more like a very powerful wintergreen?peppermint lifesaver. Not a bad smell but I can't imagine needing more then one q-tip dipped in a very wek solution. Give you dog credit for it's nose. You'd be amazed at how good it is.
I had one drop in 6oz of distilled water, in an unused plastic pill type container with the lid closed and no holes. 
"Variations in strength and quantity" makes sense. I jut may try reading the rules. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> It sounds like you may be over doing the Birch odor?
> The way to scent the cotton swabs that I've found works best.
> Take a clean glass baby food size jar. Put 4-6 drops in the bottom and swirl around to coat the jar...Then put 10 -20 half swabs in the jar and seal. Use tweezers or latex gloves to transfer the swabs to containers or other hides. Small tin cans with 1-2 swabs in them are used for training but most of the trials seem to use solitary single swabs a lot



That makes sense. The q-tips will get more vapor then oil. 
I always used hot dog tongs while wearing latex gloves when I was doing cad. Thunder picked up on the latex right off the bat and it was another scent I had to proof off of. He's lots smarter then me. :grin:


----------



## aric johnson (Dec 15, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I'm trying very hard to remember where I know him from. Maybe I've just heard his name, but it seems like I should know him.
> 
> DFrost


Bob does alot of French Ring as well as police training. He was a board member for NARA and I believe he is currently an ARF board member. I worked with him for a short time learning to decoy in MA before he moved to AZ. Great guy, awesome trainer, awesome decoy. He does do detection training for police dogs, and I believe he was getting into training a civilian class. Not really sure if he is offering it in AZ. He has been on a couple TV specials as well.


----------

